# Anyone fit a mountain bike in the back of the A3 / S3 sedan?



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Specifically with the rear seats folded down and the front wheel detached. 

I'm cross shopping the car with the Golf R, and one of the things I like about the hatch form factor of the Golf is that I can fit my bike in the back with the seats down and the front wheel detached. 

I am not a fan of roof racks and trunk racks. 

I'm thinking of bringing my bike down to try it out but I am guessing the sales guy won't be too fond of that. 

First hand accounts and pics would be preferred. Thanks in advance.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

fjork_duf said:


> I'm thinking of bringing my bike down to try it out but I am guessing the sales guy won't be too fond of that.


Why wouldn't he be if you clean the mud off and take it slow so you don't gouge/damage anything?

If that's one of your buying requirements, and they don't let you, its their fault if you don't buy from them. ;P

Let me know if you find out, because I'm also curious. It's worth noting that the FWD A3 has a deeper/bigger trunk since it doesn't have the rear driveshafts and haldex unit to make space for, so anyone who posts, please be clear which model you tried it in.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

both wheels probably have to come off along with the seat post and frame size might make the difference


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Ugh. If they had brought the hatch here it already would have been a done deal.

Also judging by the number of unsold S3s on lots they overestimated demand.


----------



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

I just slid a 56cm road bike, with just the front wheel removed, into the back of my S3. The seats were down, and it wasn't a struggle at all to get it in. I think it will come down to the size of the bike, whether it's a 29er, and how much seatpost you have extended. I'm optimistic.


----------



## ColoradoA3 (Nov 13, 2014)

fjork_duf said:


> Specifically with the rear seats folded down and the front wheel detached.
> 
> I'm cross shopping the car with the Golf R, and one of the things I like about the hatch form factor of the Golf is that I can fit my bike in the back with the seats down and the front wheel detached.
> 
> ...


I do this all the time with my '15 A3. I remove the front wheel and the bike fits in layed down flat, then just put the front wheel on top of the bike (in a protector bag). It fits with loads of room, you will have no problem. The bike, for reference, is a Specialized stumpjumper fsr 650b

I was considering a 2013 A3, but I took my bike to the dealership and it was a tighter squeeze (I had to bend the bars up in the air to get it to fit lengthwise). It sounds like you've tested the fit in the golf though, and it's big enough for you. I just had more room in the newer A3, and it was way sicker than the old one, so yea


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Yeah I have a 2010 stumpy FSR 26" (Yeah I am so uncool) So that definitely would fit.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

ColoradoA3 said:


> I do this all the time with my '15 A3. I remove the front wheel and the bike fits in layed down flat, then just put the front wheel on top of the bike (in a protector bag). It fits with loads of room, you will have no problem. The bike, for reference, is a Specialized stumpjumper fsr 650b
> 
> I was considering a 2013 A3, but I took my bike to the dealership and it was a tighter squeeze (I had to bend the bars up in the air to get it to fit lengthwise). It sounds like you've tested the fit in the golf though, and it's big enough for you. I just had more room in the newer A3, and it was way sicker than the old one, so yea


Do you have a pic or can you take one by any chance?


----------



## ColoradoA3 (Nov 13, 2014)

fjork_duf said:


> Do you have a pic or can you take one by any chance?


Yea I'll try to remember when I get home from work today


----------



## ColoradoA3 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

You're the man! Nice job! Now I just need to find one with B&O, 19", and convenience pkg. Which seems impossible so far. (Silver or White)


----------



## ColoradoA3 (Nov 13, 2014)

fjork_duf said:


> You're the man! Nice job! Now I just need to find one with B&O, 19", and convenience pkg. Which seems impossible so far. (Silver or White)


Ha, I have those options, and a few others. All very nice and worth it. Winter tires were hard to find for that wheel size though, so i went with Sottozero 3.

Good luck


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Just get the rack why damage your seats and trim ???


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

the seats wouldn't be damaged they would be folded down. I dislike wind noise and the looks of racks. Anyway I ended up putting a deposit on the Golf R because of the hatch.


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

My 60cm road bike fits in w/ just front removed. my XL Santa Cruz 650b I take both wheels off. NOt a big deal so I save the interior.


----------



## Greplive (Apr 14, 2019)

What is your model? I know that big mountain models can really have problems loading into the car's luggage compartment. Previously, I had similar difficulties until I looked at the folding bike, you can also look here and to make a "change". With folding function, there should be no problems with different brands of cars, even two-door. I was lucky to get even a very powerful road bike with folding function


----------



## DoreneEWebb (Dec 3, 2020)

The seats were down, and it wasn't a struggle at all to get it in. click here All very nice and worth it. Winter tires were hard to find for that wheel size .


----------



## 2018_Audi_A3 (Jan 1, 2021)

fjork_duf said:


> Specifically with the rear seats folded down and the front wheel detached.
> 
> I'm cross shopping the car with the Golf R, and one of the things I like about the hatch form factor of the Golf is that I can fit my bike in the back with the seats down and the front wheel detached.
> 
> ...


Trek 29inch Marlin fits just fine with the seats down & the front tire off and placed on top of the bike


----------

